# Texas State Championship



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

*TEXAS STATE BOWFISHING*

*CHAMPIONSHIP**

August 18, 2012*

*8pm to 8am*

*$150 entry fee per team*

*90% payback for Numbers*

*10% payback Biggest Fish*

*Ft. Anahuac State Park Public Boat Ramp*

* Double TBA Points and BAA Sanctioned* *Register at Tournament (first in, first out)*

*Trailering is allowed*

*Fish Disposal is provided*

*http://www.texasbowfishingassociation.com for details*


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

TTT


----------

